# OOL VIDEO with Golden Retriever



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

Hi and welcome to the forum, that's a very sweet video!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Great video, it's fun.
Thanks for sharing.

Welcome to the forum, hope you enjoy it here.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Cute video. Looks to me like it comes from France (French phrase, Ultra bonne annee 2015, Best wishes for great year in 2015)


----------

